# New friend.



## Chris (Nov 26, 2014)

Check out this guy that came out of the hills and joined us on the edge of our jobsite today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417061235.690260.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417061244.162016.jpg


And this random picture of my new born daughter acting like a zombie.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417061286.822409.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 27, 2014)

She looks like she is dancing to Michael Jackson's Thriller!

It sure looks like a golf course. Is this what you told your wife you were working on?


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2014)

It is in a golf course community. A road and a bunch of utilities got washed away in a flood.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417097414.634384.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417097473.420597.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417097511.711323.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417097539.889157.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417097554.786195.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 27, 2014)

Do you sub out the paving? Really nice work. Is that also in the same desert area from last week?


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2014)

Same desert and no we do our own paving. I used to sub it out but the work was poor and we got complaints. My guys do a better job than my subs did.


----------



## frodo (Nov 27, 2014)

wish your guys would come over here and teach this county road crew how to patch a road correctly
 they install more pot holes than they fix!!!


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, that's called 'job security'.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 27, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Yeah, that's called 'job security'.




Zactly what I was thinking.


----------



## frodo (Nov 27, 2014)

there is a stretch of I 55  thru Jackson.  they have put it in and tore it out for the past 20 years

guys have been hired and retired on that 1 mile stretch


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2014)

Could have something to do with the earth under it?


----------



## frodo (Nov 27, 2014)

yeah,,,its called yazoo clay  

i can jump up and down and you can feel it 10 ft away.

nasty stuff,  will fug a house up in a heart beat

where clay is,  you send pile ons   down to bedrock in the corners of the house
 roads are like old wash boards, 

i have used a ditch witch to cut a ditch,  and have it close up behind me
it looks like your machine is a zipper on a pair of pants


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2014)

They probably should have put in a few feet of base first although those roads would get pretty expensive but at least they would last.


----------

